# Help Finish My Build!



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Bought the 2022 Specialized Turbo Levo Frame.

So far I put on:
Fox 38 Fork (with fender)
Deity Copperhead 
Rock Shox Reverb Seat Post
SRAM GX Derailer

On Order:
SRAM Code RSC Brakes

Needs:
Wheel Set (Was thinking ROval 29/27.5 Traverse SL Carbon)
Handlebars
Tires
Pedals


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Remove the motor.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

uintah said:


> Remove the motor.


To each their own. But thanks for the input


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

You forgot to put a battery on your derailleur.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

FrankS29 said:


> You forgot to put a battery on your derailleur.


no, it was charging


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

swannycg said:


> no, it was charging


Is that rear derailleur housing there for sentimentality then?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Why not spesh handlebar and tires? Purgatory is one with grid casing


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

FrankS29 said:


> Is that rear derailleur housing there for sentimentality then?


No, I tend to lose ****. So I put it on to not lose it. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Not enough electronics to go along with that motor. Rockshox Flight Attendant, front and rear. Sram Eagle Power Meter. Extra batteries. GPS Cycle Computer. Specialized ANGi helmet crash detector and app for your phone. More batteries. Is that a Reverb AXS ? Cool


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Juansan said:


> Not enough electronics to go along with that motor. Rockshox Flight Attendant, front and rear. Sram Eagle Power Meter. Extra batteries. GPS Cycle Computer. Specialized ANGi helmet crash detector and app for your phone. More batteries. Is that a Reverb AXS ? Cool


You must still ride a non-suspension bike with solid core tires. you are hardcore biker sticking to the past


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Loll said:


> Why not spesh handlebar and tires? Purgatory is one with grid casing


The Specialized Handlebars are long time out. Looking at Enve possibly


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Ouch !


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

For handlebars, I like the Oneup carbon bar. And pedal, if you ride flats, I like the OneUp composite pedals too.
Tires will depend on your terrain. 

Nice build. Looks like a fun bike


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

swannycg said:


> The Specialized Handlebars are long time out. Looking at Enve possibly


Enve is stiff as any out there. If that’s what you want, cool. But I prefer my bars to flex a bit to take some of the jarring off my wrists.

I’d recommend a Deity bar. Especially because it will match your stem. lol.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

RBoardman said:


> Enve is stiff as any out there. If that’s what you want, cool. But I prefer my bars to flex a bit to take some of the jarring off my wrists.
> 
> I’d recommend a Deity bar. Especially because it will match your stem. lol.


Great input thank you


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

i would just get an aluminum bar from Deity. boardman is right, the enve bars are like insanely stiff. everyone nuts for carbon bars but after trying a few of them, an aluminum bar with the same dimensions gets the job done the exact same way and they're actually available right now.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

My favorite wheelset is an ex511 with 350 hubs. “Cheap” to build up yourself, and as reliable and easy to maintain as they come. Don’t be scared off by the few extra grams it weighs compared to carbon options, you’re on an ebike. Tires are personal preference, and I’d recommend anything buy Specialized. I run DHF front and rear if I’m paying for them.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

+1 for the 350 hubs. They're my go to for high end builds after having I9, Project 321 and Onyx. Weight difference is basically immaterial and they're bombproof.
Deity aluminum or carbon bars are great, as are SixC bars. I have the Deity aluminum on my TR11 DH bike, and they feel really nice. SixC on my FB29 and equally nice feeling.

Funny you started this thread now- I'm thinking about getting the Turbo Levo frame and buiding it up. Did you consider the SC Bullit as well?


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

RBoardman said:


> My favorite wheelset is an ex511 with 350 hubs. “Cheap” to build up yourself, and as reliable and easy to maintain as they come. Don’t be scared off by the few extra grams it weighs compared to carbon options, you’re on an ebike. Tires are personal preference, and I’d recommend anything buy Specialized. I run DHF front and rear if I’m paying for them.


Thinking the butcher


mlloyd007 said:


> +1 for the 350 hubs. They're my go to for high end builds after having I9, Project 321 and Onyx. Weight difference is basically immaterial and they're bombproof.
> Deity aluminum or carbon bars are great, as are SixC bars. I have the Deity aluminum on my TR11 DH bike, and they feel really nice. SixC on my FB29 and equally nice feeling.
> 
> Funny you started this thread now- I'm thinking about getting the Turbo Levo frame and buiding it up. Did you consider the SC Bullit as well?


I did. It seemed that the reviews of the Gen3 were as if this is the best ebike out there. Then the software. I think the paint job had a little something to do with it also. lol.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about added weight, so I'd put on Fasst Flexx bars (edit: maybe not. Looks like you have a 35mm stem and they only come in 31.8, I think.). They are amazingly comfortable. Tires are personal preference, but with an ebike I wouldn't worry about weight or rolling resistance, so I'd probably go with something that is durable with great grip.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

i have the roval traverse carbon with the 54t ratchets installed, so far so good


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Get a spare battery or two.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

natrat said:


> i have the roval traverse carbon with the 54t ratchets installed, so far so good


I got the Roval Traverse. We shall see.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Finished and well, I love it


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Oops too late - these could be your first upgrade. Beautiful build, I am jealous.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice build! Finished mine last week.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

mlloyd007 said:


> Nice build! Finished mine last week.
> View attachment 1971201


Looks great!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Crank Bros synthesis Carbon wheels. Renthal Fatbar, Diety pedals. This sounds familiar….


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

First ride was absolute blast! Love this build


----------

